#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Help? Searching for a govt job

## rajnikapoor

I have just completed my indusrial engineering and management few months before and now i m searching for a govt job coz there is very much scope in govt job. I visited many govt sites for the job.

any other advice??





  Similar Threads: Searching for a Right Job! Which suits you the best Searching for a Right Job! Which suits you the best Searching for a Right Job! Which suits you the best Searching for a Right Job! Which suits you the best Searching for internship

----------

